# Anyone get pg with the Mirena?



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so paranoid. I have had the Mirena IUD since October 2007. I have never, not even the first day it was in, been able to feel the strings. I have also not had a 'real' period since I got it. For the last three or four months I have had two "mini" periods a month, and sometimes spotting in between times, just barely noticeable.

Now I'm having weird symptoms. I got a weird sicky feeling the other night, that was just like when I was pg with my first two, and for the last two mornings I've woken up sooo dizzy and it's lasted until after noon and then magically disapeared.

I've been soooo hungry lately. I chalked this up to stopping breastfeeding recently and my body not adjusting yet. And although my boobs don't hurt, my nipples are EXTREMELY sensitive. Could that be from stopping bfing? (it has been about a month or so)

(TMI? Sorry) My CM has smelled a little 'off' to me, just like it did when I was pregnant with my two kids. Sigh.

And last night, I kept feeling those weird round ligament pains when I rolled over in bed, which was my FIRST symptom when I was pg with my second baby.

Geez. Do I sound weirdly paranoid or what? I really, REALLY don't want to be pregnant right now, it would be the worst timing ever. And I don't want to take a test either.







Should I test? How common is it for the Mirena to fail?


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

No one to answer? Or has this question been asked too many times?









I did a google search and now I'm really freaking. Holy cow there have been a lot of Mirena babies! And Mirena miscarriages.







And many of those that felt pregnant but weren't actually had cysts on their ovaries. Crap. Guess I should call the doctor.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

yeah, apparently it does have an increased risk of ovarian cysts. I had a consultation with my dr about it on friday. the only pgcies I've seen were when it slipped out of place either while still being partly in the uterus, or it fell out. You know it works by thickening cervical mucous and thinning the uterine lining - if the lining is too thin, it can't support a pregnancy. I take that to mean that the egg may begin to implant and then slough off during the period. I don't know for sure if that's exactly how that works, but it makes sense in my mind.

I would probably poas for peace of mind, but if you're having pain and going to the dr, they'll likely do one there.

Did you see what the treatment is for cysts? I think I remember reading they just monitor them and they usually go away on their own.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm not having any pain at all. Would I for sure if there was a cyst?

I'm just not entirely sure it's in place. I canNOT find the strings at all, and my husband has never felt them either.

In most cases the posters on the other sites I visited who had cysts had them removed.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a cyst and then had it removed (though after 2 1/2 years). I'm not sure after how long after it's insertion do the side effects start kicking in. I'd POAS if I were you too!










But it's probably just paranoia. Hoping the best for you.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

if you can't find your strings, definitely poas and see your dr to see if the iud is still in place


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

do a forum search and you will be able to follow my story of becoming pregnant on mirena, my resulting high risk pregnancy and my eventual delivery of a healthy baby girl!

others i know have not been so lucky and have lost the baby they were carrying while also having an unremovable mirena iud.

please go to the doctor and get tested. i found out that sometimes when you get pregnant the strings spontaneously go up inside the cervix.

good luck mama.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you, inkedmama! I found bits and pieces of your story when I searched 'mirena pregnancy' but I'll search under your name and find more. It's reassuring that you had a safe outcome. Was your delivery considered high risk, or just your pregnancy?

Unfortunately, I can't get out of the house to get a test until FRIDAY so I'll just have to suffer until then. And now I'm getting a cold, so this should be fun. But I was sick again this morning, not vomitting, just gaggy like I was with both my kids. It went away after lunch.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

No update on this yet, I haven't had a chance to get to the store to get a test. But I'm still feeling really, really pregnant.

If I'm NOT pregnant, and these are just Mirena symptoms, I don't think I want to keep it anymore. I am not going to spend the next 4 years feeling 6 weeks pregnant because it suuuuuuuucks.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know if anyone cares or wants an update, but I took a test and it's negative. I'm so relieved! But also a little weirded out by the symptoms that I'm still having. The nausea has really ramped up, and I can't even move in the mornings. I'm going to wait a week and take another test just to be sure, but I need to get in with a doctor now to find out what's up.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds likes it could be the side effects of the hormone you are feeling. Although the medical literature states no side effects since the progestin is released directly into your uterus, I was senstitive enough to be effected by it. Hopefully you feel better soon.


----------



## DaddyM (Dec 15, 2008)

Good luck. I hope the dr finds it. =)


----------

